# Certified True copies or colour-scanned copy for visa 189 application



## moony_2013 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, everyone. I am submitting document for visa 189 application in immi account. I am just confused whether i need to have all documents certified. 

When i look at the “prepare your document” session in border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1 . It said "Your documents do not have to be certified."Then, when I logged into immi account and attached the documents, it said “provide a certified copy of your e.g. skill assessment.” in some instances, and in some cases it said, “Provide evidence of your qualification. This may include a certified copy of your e.g. academic transcript”. In that case, do we have to certify documents if I have scanned a colour copy of my original?

Also, I am going to attach my skills assessment in immi account and in the "attach document page" it said, "Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body." The point is, my skill assessment was emailed to me, there are no hardcopy email to me from my assessing authority. In that case, should I still get it certified. And is it possible to print and certify electronic copies ?

Thank you for bearing with me. Application is nerve-wrecking


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

As the skills assessment email states that it can be sent to the DIBP when requested as per the email sent by ACS with the following statement

_Your result letter has been attached to this email as a secure PDF file and can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) as evidence of your ICT skills assessment.

Please check all the information in your ACS result letter is correct before submitting your skill assessment to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Please Note: no hard copy of this document can be issued as DIBP have electronic means to verify this result letter._

Its always better if you have a certified copy of your educational documents and other relevant stuff but as i have seen in the forum a color scan of the original is enough.


----------



## moony_2013 (Jul 30, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> As the skills assessment email states that it can be sent to the DIBP when requested as per the email sent by ACS with the following statement
> 
> _Your result letter has been attached to this email as a secure PDF file and can be submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) as evidence of your ICT skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ravi! It seems logical except the fact that my assessment email doesn’t have such statement! :help:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moony_2013 said:


> Thanks, Ravi! It seems logical except the fact that my assessment email doesn’t have such statement! :help:


Don’t worry

Most of us here have got our visas only by submitting the attachment sent by ACS

It’s good enough

Cheers


----------

